# 
,  ,        .       482 ()       .

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

... 
    : 
 Amalfi   Enigma.
, .
         -      .    
ESPRESSO GUSTO Forte (Amalfi Coffee)
, 250 .
: 30% - , 70% - .
: .
ֳ: 45 . 
ESPRESSO GUSTO Perfetto (Amalfi Coffee)
, 250 .
: 70% - , 30% - .
: .
ֳ: 46 .    
Enigma Scandinavian Classic.
, 500 .
: 100% .
: .
ֳ: 105 . 
Enigma Italian Classic.
, 500 .
: 100% .
: .
ֳ: 115 .

----------


## kusturica

,           ))

----------


## infospacer

> ,  ,        .       482 ()       . https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-R...25B4%25201.jpg

  ³    " "  ..      .  ,      ,   ... 
   ""   "". :   -  . ̳ -       .

----------


## Sky

. ³,    , .     http://www.ahmadtea.com/ (     ,  ), ,  ,  .      ѳ   " ".

----------


## AlexDS

Clear   Dr.Sante  Aloe Vera.

----------


## Sky

> ͳ       - 482
>  ?))

   .  -  ,    .   ³,   ..

----------


## infospacer

> ?))
>   ,  , **

  ,   .        -  ""     -       .     ,       ,    ,         .

----------


## AlexDS

> ,

  ,         .

----------


## Sky

*Bayxayz*,         

> ³    " "  ..      .  ,      ,   ...

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

!
 ! 
,   .   !
 , 
,   ! 
099-940-555-6; 097-10-110-30 https://vk.com/kavapoltava

----------


## Merry Corpse

.    ,     . -,     , - (  ),    ,  .
           ,        : http://madeinua.org/catalog/ http://www.savostina.com/catalog/ 
,          ,  , ,  -         .

----------


## les

> .    ,     . -,     , - (  ),    ,  .
>            ,        : http://madeinua.org/catalog/ http://www.savostina.com/catalog/ 
> ,          ,  , ,  -         .

        .
     .

----------


## Merry Corpse

,        http://impression.ua/smartfony
, ,   ))

----------


## art_b

> ,        http://impression.ua/smartfony
> , ,   ))

          -      .
100%     .     ,    .

----------


## bvn

,     ...

----------


## les

> ,     ...

       ,      ,     :       ,    .

----------


## Victorious

-    "  ",   ,     "".
  ,  ,     -    "˳"  .          .
  ,      .

----------


## kit

"".   8722.   870-879 EAN Nederland (Netherlands).   -   (" "),  ,      ... Lipton.    ""  "".

----------


## Cveha

ϳ ""  "",   - ,      - ...   -  -   40  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

.     http://jardin-cosmetics.com/page/o-kompanii
 ?  ,   ?

----------


## andy

> -      .
> 100%     .     ,    .

  +1    3- ,       http://www.luxelite.ua/product/man-moccas-4641/

----------


## Sky

> ,   ?

       "Helper" (   Test, Bingo),  - ,  .  http://abc-chemicals.com.ua/     ,   .       .  ,       ,      . Amway '  ,    ,

----------


## Ihor

> +1    3- ,       http://www.luxelite.ua/product/man-moccas-4641/

  
  ,

----------


## art_b

derby/polar,      ?

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

,   .
 .
100%      .
     .
(099) 940 555 6

----------


## Victorious

> .

      - ** , . -,   -     .  

> derby/polar,      ?

  , *derby* (  ?) -   ,  ,  ,  ,  . 
:  **  **.  '      ,   .
     ,     ,    ,    10.          .  .

----------


## Sky

,  .     .    .  "  "  ().   -    .    "  "  . ҳ ?

----------


## RAMM

> '      ,   .

      )

----------


## Victorious

*RAMM*, . *, * -  .        .   

> ,  .     .

   )
    ,      .  .

----------

ϳ    -  .  (

----------


## Sky

,   .       .   , ,      ,    )).     ,    -   .      .  ,  - .     . ϳ      .  ,        ,  .  .     ,     .  ,    .     .    .      . ϳ      ,      -    .
..     '      .        :)

----------


## Scald

. ' -   :)

----------


## Sky

,    ?    , , , ,     볿, ͳ, ,    ,   ,   - .    - ʳ,      . 
,   .    ',      ,   .   -   .       ,    .   .

----------


## Scald

.          ,  .   -   :) 
             .  ,      . 
 ,     -   :)

----------


## Karen

> ,   .

         ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> +1    3- ,

    ?  

> derby/polar,      ?

     ,   10 ,    .  ,   .     ,   ,  .   

> "  "  ().

    "³" -  ,   ,      -  .        ,  .

----------


## art_b

> ?

  , ,    ""     .  .

----------


## les

> ...

  ͪ.   ,  .

----------

> ,    ?    , , , ,     볿, ͳ, ,    ,   ,   - .    - ʳ,      .

   Lavazza ORO,  "" -    .  ""    -. ,  ,     ,  " "   .       "   " ...

----------


## Karen

> ͪ.   ,  .

       ???
.     !   ,    ,       ,  .
ĳ  .          ,  .

----------


## les

> ???
> .     !   ,    ,       ,  .
> ĳ  .          ,  .

       ,   , .    -   -. .    -  .
  -   .

----------

,              .    impression ,       http://madeinua.org/catalog/

----------


## Karen

> ,   ,

     .   ,    '.
         ,    .

----------


## les

**:     

> .   ,    '.
>          ,    .

      ?

----------


## Karen

> **:    
>     ?

  **:      ,       .

----------


## andy

> ?

   ,       -  ,    
 ,   ,   .  ,    ,   - 
     ""  , ,  "" (  )

----------


## Sky

**,     ,         .  ,   ,    10-20%  (  -    ),        .  , ,       - Blaser Italia,    .   Lilla e Rose, Opera,     .   Rioba Gold (80/20),  .  ,    -   Lavazza Crema e Aroma ( ,          ),     400 .   .
      ,    .   

> ???

     .   **   ???   .       , '--    !       .   

> ...

  ͺ,    .        ))

----------


## Karen

> .      ???   .       , '--    !       .

         .
      ?

----------


## kit

.   MIDA.    .     -   . ,        . , 29.

----------


## AlexDS

> .   MIDA.    .     -   . ,        . , 29.

  ,     . .     .
    ,   .

----------


## Ihor

,

----------


## Sky

> ?

      .  -       ?  -    . 
 ,       ? 
..    '  .

----------


## Karen

> .  -       ?  -    .

      ,     .       ?
     !    .    .        !!!
       ,   '      ?

----------


## Sky

*Karen*,         .  -     .    .   -        䳿,     )) .      ( ,       ) -    .   

> .

  ͺ,      .  ,     ( ""),  ( ,       ),  (,   ) .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> -    .

     .     ... 
P/S/      .    )

----------


## Karen

> ...

    ()

----------


## Victorious

> ,

   "" ()      90% . , ͳ, .
 "" (  ) -  .

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

Mirta.
             10-   .  http://mirta.com.ua/

----------


## V00D00People

> http://mirta.com.ua/  http://mirta.com.ua/skins/mirta/images/logo_new.png

  
      ,      -  ,  2    (   )       .

----------

ʳ      .     .    ,   .    .

----------


## RAMM

> 

   ?   

> 

        )

----------

> derby/polar,      ?

      (   ) -  -  ,   ,      .         (       ,  ).     ,          . 
    (      - ,     ,  , ,    ) 
  (   )     De La Mark .       (       ) 
.

----------


## AlexDS

> 

       .  .
     .      ,    .

----------


## art_b

> (   ) -  -  ,   ,      .         (       ,  ).     ,          ..

       Derby/Polar. ,      ,    .      .   ,       "Polar"   , ,  ,          "OnePolar",     . Derby/Polar     .    - Terra Incognita.           Derby/Polar.   ,     .

----------

> Terra Incognita

     ,   .          -   ,   8 . ,    ( ). 
     (    ,    ,    7 )   

> .

  ,  , . 
Sammy Icon
   ) !

----------

(    ),    ,      .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 

      ,     .      --,    ,   . ͺ,   )  

> "OnePolar",     .

   ,  10 ,       OnePolar.      - ,   .  

> - Terra Incognita.

   ,          .   

> .

  !       - .

----------


## V00D00People

> ?

    ?    :)     .

----------


## RAMM

> 

    "",        .   

> .

       . ,  ,    (     ,           () )).      - .   ,      ,      ,          .

----------


## art_b

> "",        .   
>      . ,  ,    (     ,           () )).      - .   ,      ,      ,          .

       ,     )      -    .  , ,  ( ).

----------


## Karen

> ,     )      -    .  , ,  ( ).

       ?

----------


## V00D00People

**:     

> "",        .

           .   

> - .

    (      ) ,         (    )     .

----------


## RAMM

> ,     )

    ,      .

----------


## art_b

> ?

  **:     :)

----------


## AlexDS

.,    .  -  ,    .    ,  - .   .

----------


## Merry Corpse

.     , ?  **:     

> (    )     .

        2-3.      ,    . ) http://www.philips.ua/c-p/HD4677_40/...ettle/overview   
         .        .  ,       ,   . 
      ,    . ((
     .     ,      ,    .    
  "", .  54 .  1,5.

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

. .

----------


## Merry Corpse

ϳ     http://mida.ua/item/11726-3/
 , 700.

----------


## tayatlas

!   .     .....  -   !    ? 
   "   !  -   !".....

----------


## Victorious

> !

  .
     ,     8. ...     .

----------


## andy

> !   .     .....  -   !    ? 
>    "   !  -   !".....

          ?   

> ϳ     http://mida.ua/item/11726-3/
>  , 700.

  700 .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ..  ...  ,  , ?

----------


## tayatlas

> ?

           ,   ....  -     
              .   ...    .....

----------


## andy

> ,   ....  -     
>               .   ...    .....

  **:      ?

----------


## tayatlas

> ?

    .    ,    ....

----------


## andy

> .    ,    ....

  **:

----------

> ϳ     http://mida.ua/item/11726-3/
>  , 700.

    .  
         ))

----------


## 23q

http://www.krokul.com.ua/

----------


## Karen

,        ASSA(       ,    )    .       ͳ.      .       ?

----------


## 23q

.

----------


## Karen

> .

          ?

----------


## Sky



----------


## Merry Corpse

,    . 
   .   .    500 .  .  650 (44.)
    ,  .    ,       ,  ,  .   ,   ))
    . **:

----------


## Victorious

> Electrolux made in Ukraine

     Ardo.    ,      :  

> .           -.

           ,      .  ,  -       .   ,    .   ""    ,    -   ,      2004     .           ,    ,      -       䳿.    ""  "" -       !     .   ,      䳿.  
     :   -       "**".  ,       ,    .            -    ,   ..      15 ,  . 
           . , ,  ,    . ,         ,   .

----------


## Sky

> ""...

       ?   ,   ,   ,     .     (   ),  (     , , )   .

----------


## art_b

> ?   ,   ,   ,     .     (   ),  (     , , )   .

----------


## Victorious

> ?   ,   ,   ,     .     (   ),  (     , , )   .

      ) .    ,  ,    15 ,     ,  ⳺      .
  ,    .   .     ,  ,  . 
   .  

> *ϳ ""             2015* . 
>       ̳      Deutz, Cummins, Daimler, Fiat, WEICHAI, Ford, Toyota,   . 
>       ""       30%.             . 
>     , ,     ,   䳿.  ,    ""   .

       . 
   ,   .-      ,     .

----------


## Victorious

,  -      ⳺  ( ,     )       150  -132 ( -32).       
   (         ),       ,  㳿    .    -      (-140, 148, 158),  ..   .

----------


## Merry Corpse

-   ,    -.   
  Faber,  http://faber.ua/

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

Enigma Scandinavian Classic.
, 1 .
: 100% .
: .

----------

> : .

    ?

----------


## Sky

**,   http://ua.amalfi-coffee.com.ua/

----------


## 23q

.

----------


## fabulist

,   .

----------


## Sky

*23q*,   .     ,      .

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

Enigma -    .
       .
        .
     . 
Enigma Scandinavian -  100%      . 
  -      (, , ³)       (, ,    .)   . 
Enigma Scandinavian -     볿    .     )

----------


## Victorious

** . 
      .
  ,     -  Castrol  Shell.       ,  ,     ,  .  ,       *Optimal* - -   .         . http://www.optimal-oil.com.ua/ 
,     -        ,   1 -  ,    *Captain*     - (   ).     ,   - . http://rosava.com/ru/catalogue/vehicles/

----------

.       . .  ,         . ϳ  , .      300 .    (    )  100 .    ,      ,   ...

----------


## Karen

" ". ֳ 330   .    -- .      .
ֳ  . ³    .       . 
     ,   , .        .     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .

  ... .   

> .

  ...  .   

> ³    .       .

  ...    .       -?  ...   

> .

  ...

----------

*Karen*,    -    ?

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*,    -    ?

     .    .     .   

> ... .   
> ...  .   
> ...    .       -?  ...   
> ...

      ,       ? 
 ,         ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,       ?

  ...  .   "   ?" ... ?      ?        ???     ?    ...          ,   ,   ...  - Ѩ???           

> ,         ?

  ...- .

----------


## Karen

> ,   ,

      - .    !     !   

> .

    ,     !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

  ...,   ,   ... 
... ,    .    , ,        10  ,     -   .

----------


## Sky

*Karen*,     Cantorel, Bergader, Galbani.   - , ,  (  ).

----------


## Karen

,      ""   " ". 
      . 
 105   .  !

----------


## Sky

> 

    ,      ))   -           . 
.. ,    .       ( ).      . 
...   http://www.ukrproduct.com/files/Trad...enter_2014.pdf

----------


## Karen

> ,

    , ,  .
       ,   .

----------


## Sky

*Karen*,       ,      볿 )) 
 ,   .        .      ,     .       .

----------


## Karen

> ,

         '.     ...

----------


## Sky

> ...

          ))  ""      
..      , .       http://impression.ua/ ?  ,    ?

----------


## Karen

.
            (50% )   . 109   . ,  .   . 
 " "   The best !      
*** 
     :   
 
     Music Station 26-        LARA QUINT.   
  ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

----------


## Karen

!  !  !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> !  !  !

----------


## Karen

?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

  ... ?

----------


## Karen

> ... ?  http://www.poltavaforum.com/customav...ar11793_10.gif

   ,       ? 
    !      !     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,       ? 
>     !     !

----------


## Karen

!  !  !

----------


## Karen

,    .   ,       !     !!!  
  ?   ?

----------

> ,    .   ,       !     !!! 
>   ?   ?

  .     .

----------


## Karen

** ,     !       .

----------

> ,     !       .

      .        .   .       .

----------


## Sky

.    ,  .

----------


## Karen

> .    ,  .

    ,      .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...  ,       ?      ? ...      -?     ( )    ...     ...       ,      .  ,  ...   ,   .

----------


## fabulist

,   쳿 '  ""    "",        .  ,  ! )))
 ,    "",     ' (  )      -  ?    ,     -   ! )))

----------


## Karen

> ,   쳿 '  ""    "",        .  ,  ! )))
>  ,    "",     ' (  )      -  ?    ,     -   ! )))

      " "   ,  ,   ""  ,           .

----------

> .    ,  .

    ,     .          .      ,  .  .   

> " "   ,  ,   ""  ,           .

  .         볿 .  .               .

----------


## Karen

> .         볿 .  .               .

         .

----------

> .

         .      ,       ,        .     .

----------


## Karen

> .      ,       ,        .     .

     -- .    .

----------


## fabulist

> .         볿 .  .               .

    ,   .
ͳ,  ,  ,    (  )   .       ,   .    )))  , , .      .

----------

> -- .    .

            .   

> ,   .
> ͳ,  ,  ,    (  )   .       ,   .    )))  , , .      .

      ?                     .      .                 ,

----------


## Jedi_Lee

... -, -. - ! ... .      -  .   -      ,       ,       ...  . 
 :
-?
-, .
-?
-,  .

----------


## fabulist

> ?                     .      ...

   ,     ,    .  -    ""   ,      .
     , ,    .
      ?    '?       ?
 ...         .     ,      .
 , ,    ,            .    , .     ' )))

----------


## Sky

,   '.      ,   ,   .

----------


## Karen

,     .     .

----------


## fabulist

**:     

> ,   '.      ,   ,   .

    ,       ?   3   (((.

----------


## Sky

,      .             .    ,  '  .           (        ,    ,  ,     ,    ,    .  **:    *fabulist*,  ,    18 - 19  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .

  ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

,         ,       )
    ̳  :  
      :  
,   ,     ,  ,      . ,   ,  ,     . 
     ... (if you know what i mean)

----------


## art_b

.     Poolparty Shop.      5.     .   :(

----------


## Karen

: 
 ,      !!!!!!

----------


## froguz

> : 
>  ,      !!!!!!

    .   ,  -       .
        .   , .

----------


## Karen

*froguz*,      " " !!!!!

----------


## Karen

10-           http://www.dw.com/uk/10--...-/a-18949237

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

-    ))

----------


## LunaMel

.     ,

----------


## 1

.

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .     ,

  ...     , -   ...  .   ...,   , ,      4   ,         ... .  !   0,5 .      ,   ...   ,   !     ...   ,   ... ,   !     ,     -   ?     ,  ...  ...     ...          ... **:    ...    . ,   ,    ,        ,   ...    ?     ,  .  , . ...  ... ,     !!!   ...     , -        -...        ...,

----------

> . ...  ...

  *Jedi_Lee*,        iptv ,  IT       ...
 -         ,         (,    ) -     .
   -    ,           ,      .         /, ..     ,     ...

----------


## Pentax

> [/OFF]

    .       ,     -       . 
  100500 %,      " "   (  ).    ,   -  . ...  .   ,   ,      (   ),   ,      ,  ,  .     ""   . 
   ,   . 
     (   )  .         "".   

> ,           ,      .         /, ..     ,     ...

      ,      - .  -  "".          . ,      .     .  " "   .   -  ,   "".

----------


## 23q

> .       ,     -       . 
>   100500 %,      " "   (  ).    ,   -  . ...  .   ,   ,      (   ),   ,      ,  ,  .     ""   . 
>    ,   . 
>      (   )  .         "".   
>     ,      - .  -  "".          .

    .       .   (). 
   - . ,  ....
   - ,   +  (  ) 
 ,    ,  , .   1500,      +700 
   -    +  
    () +     (  ) -  600.   .
  :       ??????

----------


## Pentax

> - ,   +  (  )  
>        ??????

         .  (  )  .   -  "" (   ).         - . .   .

----------


## Sky

*Pentax*,   '   ... .

----------


## Pentax

? 
.  ,    ,     ( ).    ,    -  .   ,    ,     ,    (. ). ..   ,         .      .  " "    .

----------


## Sky

> .   ...

   ?   " "  "",   .

----------


## Karen

> ?   " "  "",   .

  .
      .
  .

----------


## Sky

> .

     ,    ?    ,   21 -     
    ))) https://www.myrenova.com/c/1/colors   ѳ .

----------


## Karen

> ))) https://www.myrenova.com/c/1/colors   ѳ .

   !     ...
   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?   " "  "",   .

     

> .

   
...  ...         ????          -      ...   :    
... . -  !    ,   ... ,  * !   ,  - ...     ,  ,    ! - ...   

> https://www.myrenova.com/c/1/colors   ѳ .

  ...

----------


## Sky

ѳ    ,  .      .  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,    ,     ( )

          

> ,    -  .   ,    ,     ,    (. ).

   http://pototskiy.com.ua/o-nas/

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ѳ    ,  .      .  .

  ...!

----------


## Sky

> 

    ,     :)

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .. ...        ????          -      ...

----------


## Sky

> ...!

      .     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,     :)

  ...  ,         ,  ,           *
    $1,376 .*   

> .

----------


## Sky

*Jedi_Lee*,   ѳ. http://silpo.ua/ua/about/adresses_lesilpo/      - ,   .

----------


## bvn

**:     

> .     .

        ? ճ    ?  
  ,   "    " ()

----------


## Karen

> .         ????          -      .

   *Jedi_Lee*,  

> . ,     II    ,    .        ,     .

  http://mojazarplata.com.ua/ru/main/v...ozhe-ekonomjat

----------


## 23q

-  ,     ...  ...
 ,      ""  . http://scout.aero/

----------


## Pentax

*Merry Corpse*,   ,      ,  - .  -    .

----------


## 23q

,    .  -,  .         .   ,       .    ,   ,     .  30   ,   ,   30   .  -   !!

----------


## Ihor

> ,    .  -,  .         .   ,       .    ,   ,     .  30   ,   ,   30   .  -   !!

   ,       30 ,     -

----------


## Sky

*Ihor*,    ,   30     30  ,     3.

----------


## alexx76

*Sky*,

----------


## Merry Corpse

> Merry Corpse,   ,      ,  - .  -    .

        ,    .  
    ,   (   )  ?     ,      ?         .       .
    ,    .        ,          -    ?     -  ,              .

----------


## Sky

*alexx76*, ,       .    ,     ,  .   - ,    .  ,      ,    糿,    .  *Merry Corpse*,        .    - .  .    .

----------


## Victorious

150      .      ,  ,   ,    .  .     .     ,    - .    ,   ,      . 
   ,  ,   ͳ     ,   . 
 ,    " "  "  "?

----------


## 23q

,  ,  ,       850, 3 .   .   ,     ?  ?    "",    .    .     ,  ,  .    .        ,  ,  . 
     ,     .

----------


## Pentax

> ,    .  
>     ,   (   )  ?     ,      ?         .       .
>     ,    .        ,          -    ?     -  ,              .

    -   .  .  -    .      ,   ,  .   , ,   , ,  , ,  .. 
 -   .  -   -  .   -     .  -    .   -     ,  -   (  ?).  -  ?  -    .  -       .  -   ,  ,   ..   -  "".   

> ,    .

   .   

> ,    .

   .   

> ,          -    ?     -  ,              .

      .  -   .   -  "". ,  .  ,  .  -   . 
   ,   "" -     " ".     . "    -     .   -  ".    ,   ,   "". 
, , -       ,    "".   ,   .     ,   .    .         "".        .    "  ".    ",   ".  ,  . 
   ,    " ,    ".     ,    .       ,       ,  .  ? !    ...  
 :     ?   - .  - .       .  -  (   )   100%,   .    . ,    .  ,  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 150      .      ,  ,   ,    .  .     .     ,    - .    ,   ,      . 
>    ,  ,   ͳ     ,   . 
>  ,    " "  "  "?

  ...  ,      !  -            ...,          ,         150$       ...      !   ,       ...   ,          ,    !!! -   - ,     ,    ...   ...- , -...   ,   ,    ,             I ...  150      -! ,  ""       ,    ...   ,   !!!       ...  , -     ,      ...    ,   ...     150$,       ...         i ,       ,  ,            ,       ... ?          ...          ,   "     "         150 ,   ,   ,   ,    ... ,   ...     ,   -     ,    ... ,     150$  ...    100%,       ...      ...        150    - ""...    ,     ...       iPhone  ,  ?      ?    - ,    , ...    ...     ,  "  "- !       "" ...         ,    BMW    ...  ,    ,     ,         -    i...      ?    ...    *   ... * ,           ,        ?*

----------


## 23q

,      ,    ,    .   . 
   ,            2 .      ?

----------


## Pentax

[QUOTE=Jedi_Lee;433250]   ... 
         -,   .     .  
     ?   

> ,            2 .      ?

  -.   , ,   ,  .    ,  " ".  ""  .       ,       -   . ..   ,       .           ,    ,    .  ""     " -".        ,     .

----------


## 23q

22 ,    ,  .       .   ,    .

----------


## Victorious

> :     ?   - .  - .       .  -  (   )   100%,   .    . ,    .  ,  .

  *Pentax*    ,   ,    .
  - ,      (  -  ˳),       ,     10    , ,   ;    . .  --,  ,  . 
  -   .   -   '-,   - ,  - , ,  - , .  ,    - . 
 -     ? , , , ,  , , ,  -   . ó  ,   . 
 -       ,    ,      "  ".         . 
   ;     ,    .    ,   ,  ,   ,         ,  .

----------


## Victorious

> ...  ,      !  -            ...

     ,         ?   ...        ,      .   :  

> ,    BMW    ...  ,    ,     ,         -    i...      ?    ...    *   ... * ,           ,        ?*

    )))
       .   .

----------


## Karen

.
     .
     ͳ.   ,  " ".

----------


## alexx76

.

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> )))

  ... , !   :   

> .   .

  ...    !      ,     ,   ,       ...   ,  ,   ,         ...

----------


## Victorious

....  .    .
     ,     .       . 
       

> ճ     ,       ,      -     25 . ϳ                .          ,        .  ,     ,     .

----------


## Pentax

> .
>      .
>      ͳ.   ,  " ".

  .      . 
,  :   .    " -  "    .

----------


## Karen

> .      . 
> ,  :   .    " -  "    .

   *Pentax*,     ,     .   ,    !!!  
     .   10 -15 ,      .
  ,  ,     .

----------


## 23q

,       100 !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,     .

  ...*    !*       
...   !

----------


## LOGR

> ...    !

        ...()

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ...()

  ...     ,         - ,    : "    ,    ,       ..."

----------


## Karen

> ...     ,         - ,    : "    ,    ,       ..."

  **:    , ,   "   "    ,  ,

----------


## Victorious

*Karen*, **:      ,

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*, **:      ,

  **:       ...     

> ...     ,         - ,    : "    ,    ,       ..."

  **  ??????

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> **:    , ,   "   "    ,  ,

  ...        Shozo Shimada,   ,              ...
 -  ...                     ...      , ...      !     ...     ,      ...       -,     ...      
...         -  ,  ,   ...

----------


## Victorious

,       .    ,   .   ,    ' - . , 61.   , ,   .       .  : --.        ,    ,   .      .

----------


## Karen

> ...        Shozo Shimada,   ,              ...
>  -  ...                     ...      , ...      !     ...     ,      ...       -,     ...   http://www.tokyoartbeat.com/media/event/2011/2796-620 http://www.nichido-garo.co.jp/artist...shimada001.jpg http://www.artnet.com/WebServices/im...-bird-call.jpg 
> ...         -  ,  ,   ...

     , . 
,  . 
          ?   http://pb.platfor.ma/viktor-zotov/

----------


## Sky

> 

  _ 
 
, 50005,  .,  г_

----------


## 23q

. .    .  

> _ 
>  
> , 50005,  .,  г_

----------


## Sky

*23q*,  ,      .    .

----------


## infospacer

> : --.

   ,   ,     ,    ,   Nivea for Men - ,   .

----------


## Victorious

()    -   .      ,  ,   
     ,       ?   

> ,   ,     ,    ,   Nivea for Men - ,   .

  **   ,  ,  .   ,    .
    .           ,     .

----------


## infospacer

> 

     . ͳ  , ,  ,   .    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

  ...   ,       ...  ?     ,        ... ,    :  *    Roshen*   
    ,            ... ,          ...  :        
... ,         ,  ,      ,       ,    ...   ,    ...      ...     ...  ,       :   

> .      ,     .             .       .

   

> .  :  ,  .       .  .  .     .

  ...     .   ,    ...      ,   .  ...     !      .        , ?         ...      ,   ... !!!  -   ...-,    ,     ..  ...   !        ...   ,  -  ...    - ,    - ..  ,   - .    ...    , -   ...       ...          ,         ,          -    ...  
   ...   : *zotov.com.ua*   ... ?      ...      ?           ,     ,          ,      ...

----------


## Victorious

> ,      ...

   , ,   ,  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .

   ... .  
*Konstantin G. Amelinn*,  i    *"Metropolitan Mall"*  .  38, 3- ,   50   ,  - !    ...  ! ...,   ,  ,   . 
  ,          ...  !    ...     10,  Metropolitan Mall    !  !    ,      !!!     !!! 
   ... .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,  :   .    " -  "    .

        ,          .        ,   .   **:     

> -     25 . ϳ                .          ,        .

     ,        쳿  . ()    
..          ?           ,     .  -   ,      -     )

----------


## Pentax

.   .  .    .    .           .  ,   .   "".       "" ()   .

----------


## 23q

,       ( 400, 500,600  ),      ,   .  !        .

----------


## Karen

> .   .  .    .    .           .  ,   .   "".       "" ()   .

      GOLDI ,  ,     ,     . 
       .    ,    ,      ,   .      . 
,     .        .   ,  .

----------


## Pentax

. ""   .   "" -      .  " " -      . 
     ,    (      )     ?  
 ...   

> .

     .       "" (   ).     ...

----------


## Karen

> ,    (      )     ?

        ,   ,       !

----------


## Pentax

> ,   ,       !

  ..    -   ,    ? . ,       "" (  !).    ?   .    ,    -  .  .   GOLDI   . ,      ,     .      ,   -      .    ( ..   ).  ,   ,    .

----------


## Karen

> " " -      .

        365 .  ,         --.
    ,  .    .    204 .     .      -  .
       .    425   48 .     - 650       Lamoda.   

> "" (  !)

   ""       ?

----------


## Sky

> 

  ?    .      ѳ.

----------


## Merry Corpse

> GOLDI ,  ,     ,     .

  ,      .          ))     . ,  ,        ,        . ,   ,      200 .            ,        2000.

----------


## 23q

> ?    .      ѳ.

     , 2    ""

----------


## Pentax

?    .

----------


## 23q

> ?    .

   ?   .  , ,    
      ,  +      (),   .

----------

,      .       ...

----------


## Karen

> ,      .       ...

        ,    ,           ...

----------


## Ihor

,       ,

----------


## alexx76

> ,       ,

----------


## 23q

,   , ,       .

----------


## Karen

> ,   , ,    ** .

   
    ...

----------

> ...

      ⳺

----------


## Karen

> ⳺

  *⳺* !!!!!

----------


## Sky

'  ?    http://www.lecreuset.com/       . 
   .  ,    ? ))    IKEA.   .      - - . 
 .        -  , ,     .       (, )  - ,        .

----------


## LOGR

> ⳺

    

> ...()

----------


## Ihor

> '  ?    http://www.lecreuset.com/       . 
>    .  ,    ? )) *   IKEA*.   .      - - . https://i.gyazo.com/2339d85ebec6f893...3940239588.png
>  .        -  , ,     .       (, )  - ,        .

  
       ,

----------


## Sky

> 

       .    ,   .     (   )  365+.    25  15  .

----------


## tayatlas

? -.....   ? 
   ,          ?    2   .....

----------


## Victorious

"  "     .
      ""  ""  ,    .     ?

----------


## Pentax

.      .  "".   .

----------


## VitaliyS

........   .   ?

----------


## GVL224

"".
    ,  .

----------


## Karen

> ........   .   ?

   !

----------


## tanyhas

...          ,  : - MR520 (   ,,,    ,       )    Depstor ,   ,  ,     ;   (  makeup.ua), -   (  :) )  ,    ,   .

----------


## Victorious

> ........   .   ?

   .
    ?    ?  ?

----------


## Karen

> "".
>     ,  .

  .     (  )   .    .     .       ,      .

----------


## Sky

*Pentax*, ,   ' .     .     ,       3  5.

----------


## Karen

> *Pentax*, ,   ' .     .     ,       3  5.

     !!!

----------


## Sky

.   .     .      .   .          http://mozdocs.kiev.ua/liki.php   

> !!!

  http://tohome.com.ua/ua/     ,      -  .
http://topmall.ua/catalog/#fl=1&q=ikea

----------


## Karen

> http://topmall.ua/catalog/#fl=1&q=ikea

   125   ?!?!?!

----------


## infospacer

> 125   ?!?!?!

    ,   800 . -  ,   .    30   IKEA?

----------


## tayatlas

> "  "     .
>       ""  ""  ,    .     ?

          -    .    -   .            ?

----------


## Karen

> -    .    -   .            ?

     ,     ,    15  ""    .          . 
       ,       .   **:    , ,      !

----------


## tayatlas

> ,     ,    15  ""    .          . 
>        ,       .   **:    , ,      !

      ,     . 
   -,    ,    ? (   )     "" ,   " ".       :                        ()  !!!     ...  . 
   -;  ""      (        ),        (    ?) -    ?  . 
     . 
            "  ", !" .           ,      .         .      "       ?"....  ,         ,       .   ,       : ", !"

----------


## Pentax

> -    .    -   .            ?

   +1
   -.    "".    ,  " "  ..        "".

----------


## 23q

,     ,    .

----------


## RAMM

> , ...    .

          .

----------


## Pentax

> ,     ,    .

    .

----------


## Karen

!!! 
    (    !).        ! 
 ,  ,    --  .    
      !!!! 
  !!!

----------


## Pentax

)))

----------


## 23q

,  ,   .   .                 ,     (   ).

----------


## Sky

> ,     (   ).

      .        .

----------


## RAMM

> !

      (   ),    .      .

----------


## Karen

> (   ),    .      .

   .        . 
  .           ???

----------


## Victorious

,     . 
    ,       ,  .      . 
 , **      .    ,      - ,  -    .

----------


## infospacer

> ,       ,

    . ,    -  .

----------


## 23q

,  -   .     -   .     ,     ,     .           ,    .

----------


## Karen

Max fun   ,     
 !!!

----------

,      . 
   GT-I9300,  Tapatalk

----------


## infospacer

> Max fun   ,

   

> !!!

   -     (   ""   30 .)...

----------


## Karen

> -     (   ""   30 .)...

      !    42  .

----------


## infospacer

> !

  ,    -  '   .     .
 , :  ,  ,   -    ...

----------


## Sky

*Karen*,    .      ,                .           .       ,     .   

> -

    ,      

> 

         .  **,        .   ,  .  ,      . 5-    70 .

----------


## Ihor

> *Karen*,    .      ,                .           .       ,     .  
>   ,     
>        .  **,        .   ,  .  ,      . 5-    70 .  https://i.gyazo.com/5662bba93ce85130...cec07851c3.png

        ,  򳺿

----------

*Sky*,   Helper   ?

----------


## Sky

**,  .  " ".       . http://larchik.prom.ua/  .   10    .        . *Ihor*,        2 .     .   

> ,

   .  ,     .

----------


## Ihor

> **,  .  " ".       . http://larchik.prom.ua/  .   10    .        . *Ihor*,        2 .     .  
>  .  ,     .

      ?   ,

----------

.

----------


## Sky

*Ihor*,   .     ,      ))   

> .

    .       .

----------


## Karen

> .

      .

----------


## Pentax

,      (  ..).   ,     .  , , !    (, ,   ..)   .   ", "  -   .      . ,   .    .   ,     .  -    ))  ,      -     .

----------

.      .        .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,      -     .

  ...   -   .    
   ! ,   ...   ,  500   - ...    ,    ,          .  ,    ,    !!!     ...

----------


## Sky

> 

       - .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> - .

  ...     ,  ...      ? ...

----------


## Sky

*Jedi_Lee*,       " ".    "". , ,  ""  " " ³  ""   .      .  .      .       "",     .    ,  .  

> ...

   ))

----------


## Ihor

,   ,

----------


## Pentax

> .      .        .

     ,  .    ,  "",     .    .   ,  ,       .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,  .

  ...     ,    ,  ,      ,  ,       ,              ... ,  ,        ...      ,      ...

----------


## Karen

> ...     ,    ,  ,      ,  ,       ,              ... ,  ,        ... ** ,      ...

   *Jedi_Lee*,   "" ? 
   !  
   ! 
    !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ! 
>     !

  ..., !   , ,  ...    ,  ...   .         ,   ,  ... -   ...  . .  ,     - ,     ...   ,      -      ,          .

----------


## Karen

*Jedi_Lee*,       ?  .

----------

> ,      -     ,

  100%
  "",  ,         .     "" -   ,       .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ..., -!

----------


## Barga

12
   :    ZAZ Slavuta Nova 2016
27/05/2016	- : 
: 24 Comments
,   ,             ,      $3000.   , ,         .     Slavuta Nova      ! 
ZAZ Slavuta Nova 2016
ZAZ Slavuta Nova. : topgir.com.ua 
    , -  Acteco  6, ,           ,        28-29    . 
ZAZ Slavuta Nova 2016, 
ZAZ Slavuta Nova. : topgir.com.ua 
   ,       , ,      . ,           . ,    ,           Chery.    ,      Chery A13     ZAZ Forza. 
ZAZ Slavuta Nova, topgir.com.ua
ZAZ Slavuta Nova, topgir.com.ua 
ZAZ Slavuta Nova, topgir.com.ua
ZAZ Slavuta Nova, topgir.com.ua 
ZAZ Slavuta Nova, topgir.com.ua
ZAZ Slavuta Nova, topgir.com.ua 
,   -        1999-         2011 .         .    -1103,     140  , 130       ,  .  http://topgir.com.ua/eksklyuziv-perv...va-2016-54775/

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ...        ... -

----------

1.8 ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 1.8 ...

  ...      ...    ...  1,8

----------


## 23q

-    ,   .    ...

----------


## Victorious

> ...        ... -

      ?      158 .   ,   ,     .     ,    .   

> 1.8 ...

           1,1 (5      ).   700       .         5   100 . 
  Skoda Fabia, 1.2 - 6,5  , 7  . 
       .       . 
    :             :  
           .     .

----------

> -    ,   .    ...

       acteco   .      8 .    

> 

          .   (     )   (  )    .    " "  ,   ...   

> ,  50-70 ,      ,      ,       .
>     Made in USA      .       ,           ,       .
>              -   80- .          .
> ,     MB SL Gullwing,      ,  ,                 .  ,  ,            .
> ,      ,        .       .       3-      .
>  ,   ,  .       .    4, 5, 7  8  . ,         300-400     3-  6-         9-10.      30-40  , ,         ,    ,              .
>   ,               ,     .                2CV.   ,                    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 158 .

  ...   6000$ ,   ,  ??      ???    3000     ...  ... .   ,      ,   ...  ,    ...   ,   ,     ...     \   ...  ...    6000,    10-15,   !!! -...   !   ...   *BMW 330 2004* *Mercedes-Benz E-Class 2002* *Mercedes-Benz Vito* *Subaru Impreza 2003* *Mitsubishi Lancer 2006*
          ... *BMW 740 MAXI 1995* 
...- .

----------


## alexx76

> ...   6000$ ,   ,  ??      ???    3000     ...  ... .   ,      ,   ...  ,    ...   ,   ,     ...     \   ...  ...    6000,    10-15,   !!! -...   !   ...   *BMW 330 2004* *Mercedes-Benz E-Class 2002* *Mercedes-Benz Vito* *Subaru Impreza 2003* *Mitsubishi Lancer 2006*
>           ... *BMW 740 MAXI 1995* 
> ...- .

        )..

----------


## Jedi_Lee

... ,  ...,   ...   ...   .    

> )..

   

> -...   !   ...

----------


## alexx76

))) http://biz.liga.net/all/avto/novosti...avuta-nova.htm

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ))) http://biz.liga.net/all/avto/novosti...avuta-nova.htm http://biz.liga.net/upload/liga_resi...814ba98962.jpg

  $10 000       ,  ,    "" , ,      ...  ...   ,    ...

----------

...

----------


## Victorious

6  .
  ,  ""      ,    .   ,  򳺿      :     4 .  (    2500),       ,    - .    130 000, .. 10 000  .     ;        Matiz i .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> Matiz i .

  ... 1500-2000... 2500$,   6000   10000.    ,     ,       ( , ...  . .)        ... 6000, 10000  . .  ,  ,  ,    .          10000$    ()    -    ,      ...  ...  ... ...     ,         ...    .        ???  ...    ,         ...   *Victorious*,    , ,    6000 .  ? , -  ... ...  -  ...   -  .             \   6000 ,   ?       6000?        ,   6000$        ?                         ...       ...  -         ...   ,    ...      ... ,  ...    -     ...   ... , *Victorious*,???  ... nothing personal

----------


## Barga

.  

> Daewoo Lanos  19972002      .       ,                .       .   Daewoo ,        ,        ,    .      ,       .   , ,   ,    ,   2008    ,    [70]. 
>  ,   ,    ,     , , ,   ,           ,

  http://www.iseecars.com/used_cars-t5...mUEaArMv8P8HAQ

----------


## art_b

> 6  .
>   ,  ""      ,    .   ,  򳺿      :     4 .  (    2500),       ,    - .    130 000, .. 10 000  .     ;        Matiz i .

     180000    2500$.     .

----------


## Victorious

> ... ...  -  ...   -  .             \   6000 ,   ?       6000?

   .    ,    ;      Datsun 2,4 . г  -   ;      . 
    / ,     .            .
    , ,  -   ,   ,   ,  ,      ..  -  .        ,        .  

> -     ...   ... , *Victorious*,???  ... nothing personal

       !    ,   -  )

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,     ,       ( , ...  . .)        .

    

> ,  31  2018 ,        .
>  ,              1,5  .
>    ,   1  2010 .     , ,   ,     - () /    .

   **:      

> BMW 330 2004

  .      ,    .   ,     ))
,    ?  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .

  ... ,  -  ...    ...     ...     ,  ?   

> **,  31  2018 ,

  ...         ? ..., ,  ,   ,  5- ...      ...   ?      ?    ,      ...  
... , : **:             
... ,      ? ...  .

----------


## Barga



----------


## Merry Corpse

. http://likebylook.com/ua/

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> http://s16.radikal.ru/i190/1606/89/e6909f91aafd.jpg

----------


## V00D00People

> . http://likebylook.com/ua/

    300,    700...      ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 300,    700...      ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 300,   700...     ?

  ,      Stuff. 
       Punch   .
  ,     25$ -  ?

----------


## V00D00People

> 25$ -  ?

  http://www.luxelite-shoes.com/ ,        http://mida.ua/ua/ .        ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> http://mida.ua/ua/ .

   Mida        900  http://midashop.com.ua/obuv-mugskaya...p=stock_status[7]
 luxelite    .       800   
    ,        (      ),   ,  700      .     .    300 ...
º,        - ? ))

----------


## Ihor

> Mida        900  http://midashop.com.ua/obuv-mugskaya...p=stock_status[7]
>  luxelite    . *      800*  http://www.luxelite-shoes.com/wp-con...31-700x466.jpg 
>     ,        (      ),   ,  700      .     .    300 ...
> º,        - ? ))

        ,      , , , :)

----------


## V00D00People

> ,  700      .

               :)        **:             ,         .

----------

*V00D00People*,       )

----------


## Ihor

> :)        **:    http://womanadvice.ru/sites/default/...sovye_kedy.jpg         ,         .

----------


## art_b

> Mida        900  http://midashop.com.ua/obuv-mugskaya...p=stock_status[7]
>  luxelite    .       800  http://www.luxelite-shoes.com/wp-con...31-700x466.jpg 
>     ,        (      ),   ,  700      .     .    300 ...
> º,        - ? ))

         .  , .    .       ,        . 
    Mida.     ,          1-2 ?      ,          .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 

   ,          ))      )   

> ,          1-2 ?      ,          .

   ?         ,      ))

----------

,    '?     ""? Ƴ   - " "   ,    ,      -,    

> ,  ,    - See more at: http://likebylook.com/ua/zhinkam/vzu....p0YFva3K.dpuf

       ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> -

       ,    300   ))

----------


## Karen

> ,    '?     ""? Ƴ   - " "   ,    ,      -,        ?

    !!!!!!!

----------


## Ihor

....    ,    ,        ,           ....  
      ,  ,    25,   12,5,   
     40

----------

> ....

  ,     .         ,   .      ,      -   ,       /

----------


## Ihor

> ,     .         ,   .      ,      -   ,       /

                ,         made in Ukraine ,              , 
     ,  ,       

> ,     .         ,   .      ,      -   ,       /

            ,    :      
     10%, 15%     +  
           ,

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## art_b

> ,          ))      )  
>  ?         ,      ))

   ,    ,   .    .

----------


## infospacer



----------


## Merry Corpse

> Roman Sinicyn  Sergiy Stakhovsky.
>   00:10  
> #
>  '   ?
>   ,     - Sergiy Stakhovsky     . ?  https://stakhovskywines.com/
>  .
> ""  2014  쳿  (!!)  . , , ,  .
>   ,    " ".
>     ,  . 
> ...

----------


## Merry Corpse



----------


## infospacer

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viXWbG3y3HI

  https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x34k2yj

----------


## Argazor

,   ,    
-: 0:00   ? 0:35         1:23     3:23     4:04  4:39  -  1 Vici   5:17  2   6:09  3 METRO Chef 6:31  4   7:00  5  ˳ 7:21  6    8:29  7    9:06  8 Vici 9:32

----------


## Victorious

,   . *  "", . .* (http://new-kredo.com.ua)
 ,   ,  
  1-2 ,     . ϳ            10     - .  ,   ,            ϳ  ( ),         .     '    ,   -ϳ  ,  -   -    ,  ,     ..     ,    .   ,   .   ( ) '      , . ֳ -      ,    .     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

. *  ˻* 
 :
,  , 5, 65042

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,   . *  "", . .* (http://new-kredo.com.ua)
>  ,   ,  http://new-kredo.com.ua/wp-content/u...4351725176.jpg
>   1-2 ,     . ϳ            10     - .  ,   ,            ϳ  ( ),         .     '    ,   -ϳ  ,  -   -    ,  ,     ..     ,    .   ,   .   ( ) '      , . ֳ -      ,    .     .

  !   ,   .     Faber -  2     2-3    ,  ,    .   

> .

   ,   ?

----------


## Dracon

> ,   ?

   ?    ?   ?   

> .

   - http://new-kredo.com.ua,     ?

----------


## Argazor

,        .    ?        ,   . , ,   ,   ,             ! 
-  : 00:00   , 00:33 , 2:12 , 3:22 , 4:44      (-)   , 5:34  -  1 , 6:26  2 , 7:20  3  ˳, 8:12  4 , 8:40  5  , 9:40  6 Bonduelle, 10:45  7 De Luxe Foods & Goods Selected, 11:31

----------


## Argazor

,  ,     ,   ,      ?              ,       ,    ,     
00:00     , 1:58 , 2:41 , 3:08 , 3:38 :  1 Chipster's, 4:33  2 Lorenz Naturals, 5:17  3  , 6:07  4 Lay's , 7:10  5 , 7:55  6 Lay's Oven Baked, 9:29  7 Pringles, 10:01 , 11:58 -  Develey, 13:28      , 14:03

----------


## Argazor

-   ,  , !      .          ,      . 
00:00   ? 0:36   1:46  3:59  5:04   ? 5:41   1  6:38   2  7:17   3 Jaffa 8:10   4 Biola 8:49   5 Sandora 9:29   6 Rich 10:12   7 ˳ 11:14   8  12:05   9 Hortex 13:35   10   15:09   11   15:48  20:47  ,

----------


## Argazor

, -  , -  ,      ?     -   ,    ,     ? 
00:00   ?, 00:26  , 00:51   , 3:23  , 4:34 , 5:23     . 6:44  1 Veladis, 7:41  2  ˳, 9:27  3  , 10:48  4   , 11:51  5   , 13:54  6  , 15:34

----------


## Victorious

> !   ,   . 
>  ,   ?

   

> ?    ?   ?
>  - http://new-kredo.com.ua,     ?

  ,   ,    .  ,  ,  .
,   ,   .
   .

----------


## Argazor

,  , ,  ,         ? ,    ,            .  ,            ... 
00:00     , 1:08   , 2:30 , 3:32     , 4:53  1 , 5:37  2 , 6:02  3 -, 7:03  4 , 7:43  5 , 10:29  6 , 10:57  7 , 11:54  8 , 12:52  9  , 14:17  10 , 16:35 , 19:41 ,    , 21:51    ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*   ,  ,  -     !!!*          ,       - .     .
    .
   ,         .         .
    ,       .

----------


## Argazor

,         .            !       
00:00 , 00:18    , 00:39   , 4:38    , 5:13  1  , 5:40  2 , 6:22  3 Deluxe foods and goods selected, 7:25  4 , 8:06  5 Heinz, 8:41  6 , 9:09 , 10:34  7 Bonduelle -, 11:13      , 13:07  8 Metro Chef, 13:35  9  , 14:27  10 Aro, 15:36  11 Bonduelle, 16:26  12 , 17:03     -?, 18:11   , 19:35  13 , 21:51  14 , 22:24  , 24:41  1 , 25:04  2   , 25:22  3 Bonduelle, 27:26   , 28:51

----------


## Sky

> ,         .            !       
> 00:00 , 00:18    , 00:39   , 4:38    , 5:13  1  , 5:40  2 , 6:22  3 Deluxe foods and goods selected, 7:25  4 , 8:06  5 Heinz, 8:41  6 , 9:09 , 10:34  7 Bonduelle -, 11:13      , 13:07  8 Metro Chef, 13:35  9  , 14:27  10 Aro, 15:36  11 Bonduelle, 16:26  12 , 17:03     -?, 18:11   , 19:35  13 , 21:51  14 , 22:24  , 24:41  1 , 25:04  2   , 25:22  3 Bonduelle, 27:26   , 28:51    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16Sv...ature=youtu.be

    -  .     -     .    ,          (). ³  ,  ,  ,    .

----------


## Argazor

​​    
   ,  ,  ,    ,   ,  ,       .         ,     )

----------


## Karen

.

----------


## Argazor

​​ Izobiliti Teriyaki   
       -    ,  .      ,         ,   ,      .      -       - .     ,    -     . 
8.7/10 
       -        ,        -   . 
  ,   200 33.90  / 100 16.95

----------


## Argazor

,    ,          ,       ? ? ? ?         ""          .        ? 
00:00    , 1:22   , 4:23    , 4:55 , 5:47    , 6:23 1 -, 7:52 2 , 8:37 3 Kuhne, 9:25 4 Aro, 10:59 5 Olkom, 12:28 6 , 14:07 7 , 15:32 8 , 17:11 9 , 18:27 10  ˳, 19:34 11 , 20:51 12 , 21:54 , 25:23

----------


## Argazor

Zagora 
  ,      ,        .  ,     ,       2020,      2021. 
      ,       -     ,    . 
  , : 
Ⓐ          13%.  ,   ,  88%     .     ,        5      
Ⓐ    -   ,        :        G,   ,   (  ),    B  C, , . 
   ,  32%    .  10%   32%    ,   , ,    22%             
Ⓐ       1000   ,         20.     1 000 000 ,     22 000,      11 000,          
Ⓐ    ,      -           ,  ,    -    .        500     ,    450 , ?   
Ⓐ  ,  ,         ,        .    -      ,  2%           !        !  
      ,  : 
1.     48 ; 
2.       72 ; 
3.   : 
-     
- , ,  
-   
- , ,  
-   
-      
-    ( ) 
!      ,       . 
 ,     ,            7:45  14:00  ,    . 
       :  , 2,      4   ,    ,     .       ,          ! 
      ,       ,     , . 70 !!!!!!!!!      ?    ,     - ,      ,    -    ,   ,    ,   ,   .         /   ,   . 
               : https://moz.gov.ua/article/health/ht...-zdachi-krovi- 
   6/10

----------


## Sky

> *Argazor*,         ?

      ,   -  .  *Argazor*,         ?

----------


## Argazor

> ,   -  .

    ,   ,     ,       6/10,  ,          .   

> *Argazor*,         ?

   

> :  , 2

   

>

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Barga

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8L-c...LPAPuJlAYpiv1w

  ?    !  
-    !
-!!!!
- !!!
-!!!

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

  ...      ,   .     .  ,    - ,   .       ,       .   ,       .      ,   ,    ...    -

----------


## Argazor

,   13        ,   ,   ,    .     ,  ,      ,           .

----------


## Argazor

,            .      .  
         -        .       ,            .   2            .   
         "  ".   ,   ,     ,   Banga.   
     .       ,      .     ,     .  ,  ,  .   :   ???           ,   ,    33%       (      ,    ).    
      ,         ,  .    
       Ventspils   ,    .          ,   2         .   Ventspils  ,    (44 )   ,   (25 ).    
          .                 . 
   ,   -   .

----------


## Argazor

,  ! 
00:00    , 1:12   , 4:46 , 5:49     , 6:21  1  , 6:44  2  , 7:24  3 , 8:20  4 Laska , 9:44  5 , 10:03  6 ˳ 1965, 10:28  7   , 11:00  8 , 11:39  9   , 12:19  10  ˳  , 13:15 , 15:44

----------


## prodavec

, ,   .     ,   ,        .       .          .  , 37(   ).   https://www.ant.pl.ua/

----------


## Argazor

*   -*  
     ,       ,     .     ,             ,   .        . 
  ,     , -.   ,    ,       . 
    ,   ,      ,  - .      . 
:   (77.9%), ,  , , ,  ,  . 
345   38.19 ,      25.99  
Ⓐ 7.5/10

----------

